# Registro y reproduccion de sonidos en Builder c++



## wanhaven (Nov 13, 2005)

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber si en el Builder hay alguna función ya creada que registre sonidos, los reproduzca, los guarde, etc. ó si sabéis de alguna librería o algo que lo haga. 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 13, 2005)

Hola,

Hay muchos componentes que realizan esas funciones, unos freeware y otros shareware. Aquí te dejo un lista de algunos de ellos:

www.delphi32.com/vcl/1871/
http://www.mitov.com/html/audiolab.html
http://lakeofsoft.com/vc/doc/readme_pro.html
http://delphi.icm.edu.pl/newl/c50/s013_001.htm

Alguna vez probe el Taudio para procesar la señal y graficar el espectro de frecuencias, lo utilice con Builder 4, no se si sea compatible con las ultimas versiones de este programa.

Saludos.


----------



## wanhaven (Nov 13, 2005)

Gracias por tu ayuda a ver si me sirve, otra cosilla es que soy nuevo programando en el builder, si yo declaro una variable dentro de la parte privada de una clase como por ejemplo "static WORD IDENT" si quiero usarla luego en una funcion que debo hacer?? 

Yo hago esto : la declaro WORD TARJETA::IDENT; y luego la llamo en una función "IDENT = Parametros . wDeviceID" y al compilar me dice que Undefined Symbol "IDEN" ¿que hago mal? 

TARJETA es la clase. Gracias de antemano.


----------

